# I'm just waitin' on a friend.



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2007)

i found out last night that one of my best friends only has a few days to live unless he gets a heart transplant. they figure tuesday, the latest.

my buddy ozzy and i have been friends since we were boy scouts together, about 30 years ago. i mean, we've been bestest friends, roommates, and all but genetically related brothers for 3/4's of our lives, until we had a falling out around the time i had my son.
recently, he called me to try to patch things up, but i resisted. and now there may be no time left.

i can't begin to tell you how heavy my heart is today.

i'd like to ask if everyone could say a little prayer or send good thoughts his way, so that a miracle occurs and he gets the transplant, or that his last days are easy, and god accepts him into his grace quickly.

if nothing else, i hope there's enough time for me to go see him and say goodbye.

A smile relieves a heart that grieves
Remember what I said
I'm not waiting on a lady
I'm just waiting on a friend


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 22, 2007)

Dear buckytom  Surely your prayer requests are answered. May God the creater of all grant you and your friend peace and that he be kept from mental, emotional and physical anguish. You are included in that prayer.


----------



## GB (Dec 22, 2007)

Bucky I am so sorry to hear that. You of course have my biggest prayers. I hope you get the time you need to say goodbye to your friend and make things right, but even if you don't, I am sure he knows how you truly free about him. You have been brothers for a long long time and those feelings run deep. A falling out does not erase that. Just think of how you "really" feel about him and you will know in your heart that he loves you like you love him.

I hope and pray that he makes it though this and if that is not in the cards then he goes quickly and peacefully. I really feel for you man!


----------



## Bilby (Dec 22, 2007)

How terrible BT!  Was it a sudden illness, or has it been coming on for a while? At least at his age, he will be right up on top of the transplant list, so don't give up hope just yet. 

When dialysis started to fail me, I was bumped up the list and was lucky enough to receive a donor kidney last November.  My doctor hadn't told me just how bad I was, but the weekend doctors let it slip that the transplant came thru in just the nick of time.  It wasn't a great match, and the disease that gave me kidney failure in the first place has now infected the new kidney, and as such I am deemed to great a risk of rejection to return to work any time soon (most people are back after a few weeks/months).  While a kidney is nothing compared to a heart, a poor match is better than no match and doctors will do whatever they can to keep your mate alive and functioning. 

You need to go see him for his benefit, if not yours, or if he is too far away, send him a letter or a video as he may not have enough breath to take a phone call.  The more positive he remains, the better his fighting chance is.  Just remember that his fight isn't over yet.  My thoughts are with you BT, and your friend.  All the best.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 22, 2007)

Bucky,
stop what you are doing, put how YOU feel aside and go to your friend..The minute you walk in that room the past will be forgotten and your friend and you will begin anew..Go now beating yourself up does nothing for either of you..Show the love you feel today and tonight, sleep will come a little easier for both of you...Prayers, and good thoughts for both of you..
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2007)

BT....Sorry to hear this about your friend. Prayers for both of you are being lifted up.  BT...If there is anyway humanly possible, do what ever you have to do. May I repeat... do whatever you have to do to go to his side! You will never never regret having done so....Trust me, I know!


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 22, 2007)

Dear Buckytom, I am so sorry for your sadness and your grief. 
I am sorry that your dear friend is this ill.
This reads that you're beating yourself up for not going forward with your friend when he tried to patch things up, but that's in the past.  You must forgive yourself and forget.  It's counterproductive to hold onto that.

Please just do whatever you can to see him before any time passes. It's important for you and for him, to actually see each other again if that is even possible.   It would be your best Christmas present to yourself, if you could make it happen somehow, but if not, call and talk as much as you can to let him hear your genuine love in hyour heart for him, and also, you would hear his love for you.

That may be one of the biggest healing moments for him and for you too.

Prayers have already been sent, I pray God's will Bucky as He knows best. Miracles are wonderful but sometimes God knows best what His will is and why.  There is always a purpose and sometimes we see His purpose some time later.

Be strong Bucky, I am praying for you and your very good oldest buddy, hang in there, it's Christmas and you must try to remain your little boys daddy, as he knows you.

Wishing the best blessings for you and your friend in need.


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that, BT.  For your sake, and his, I hope you get to see him.


----------



## Constance (Dec 22, 2007)

kadesma said:


> Bucky,
> stop what you are doing, put how YOU feel aside and go to your friend..The minute you walk in that room the past will be forgotten and your friend and you will begin anew..Go now beating yourself up does nothing for either of you..Show the love you feel today and tonight, sleep will come a little easier for both of you...Prayers, and good thoughts for both of you..
> kadesma



Ditto. Do it before it's too late.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 22, 2007)

Make it right, Bucky.

My thoughts are with you and your buddy.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 22, 2007)

hey bt, wow, what a bummer.  I hope you get to make peace with your friend..I'll be thinking of you both..


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 22, 2007)

Fix it Bro, I KNOW you can!

the Boss will look after you both


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2007)

Buckytom, is it impossible for you to get there in time? I know how crazy your work and life can be. I hope and pray that somehow you can get to him in time, as I think that would be the greatest gift you could both receive (short of a donor heart). 

My most fervent prayers for a miracle, tis the season after all, and for the Grace of God to be felt by both of you in this tough time.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 22, 2007)

Bucky reach for the phone.

Talk to him and then go.

We missed being with my fil by about an hour, he died while we were on the plane.

There was nothing we could do to get there faster.

But you can talk on the phone immediately.

All our best wishes with you.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2007)

thank you everyone.

unfortunately i'm stuck at work. because it's a weekend leading into a holiday, it's impossible for me to get out of the double shift today. my contract language doesn't allow me to take off on _that_ short notice unless it's immediate family. even when dw and i were engaged and living together upstairs from her parents (they needed daily care), i couldn't get a day off for a death-in-family when her dad passed because he wasn't considered immediate family.

dw suggested i take my dinner and try to get to the transplant hospital in jersey city today, but it would take too long and i'd be risking my job. we're at skeleton crews this weekend through christmas, so the few of us around are responsible for the entire network's broadcast. and many of those in are low in seniority, experience, and occasionally brains.

i just pray that he makes it until tomorrow. i'll go to the hospital as soon as visitors are allowed in the morning. some mutual friends are keeping me updated. 

thanks again for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 22, 2007)

Buckytom, you and your friend are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2007)

Crap! I figured that might be the issue for you. I'm praying hard for you my friend, got a couple of decades with your name on them.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2007)

Bucky... Prayers have been said.

Hugs have been sent and good thoughts have 
been thought.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2007)

BT All that any of us can do is, to do all we possibly can. Just get there when you can!
Maybe a phone call...just to say hey, I'm thinking of you, I'll be there tomorrow is in order. Or talk to a family member who can relay to him that you called will boost his spirits.....and yours.


----------



## Toots (Dec 22, 2007)

wow - I am so sorry to hear this.  Have you given your friends a message to give to your friend in the hospital?  I hope you get to see him tomorrow.  This is a really hard way to learn a life lesson.  You and your friend are in my thoughts.


----------



## QSis (Dec 22, 2007)

He will make it till tomorrow, BT.  In fact, I have a feeling he will get the transplant he needs to make it a lot longer.  Just a feeling.

Sending positive thoughts to you.

Lee


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 22, 2007)

My heart goes out to you Bucky and Ozzy ...I remember you talking about you guys falling out in the past. Sometimes we have to shut people out for our own sanity and safety... don't ever beat yourself up for that because that was the best thing for you to do at that time. However, on that note. People do change....I'm proof positive of that. We've all made mistakes in our lives and wished we could take things back but unfort. we can't and people remember us for our actions.....the good and the bad. Sometimes they won't give another person a chance to prove themselves. I know I have someone who will probably never forgive me but thats okay because I forgive myself and I forgive her for all she ever did to me and that forgiveness brought so much peace into my life. Its no longer a burden. I hope and pray that Ozzy found that peace and acceptance in your choice and that you can too. 
I know that you cannot make it to the hospital. Is Ozzy capable of talking? If so can you call one of your friends and arrange a time to speak to him on the phone. If he's not able to speak he can still hear you as thats the last of our senses to go. You can still arrange that phone call and have someone hold the phone up to his ear and say all the things you need to say that will help you and him both out during this time. 
Prayers going up that you are able to get this opportunity and that God will continue to embrace your friend and lead him on his chosen path whatever it may be.

Just a note.......if any of you get a chance to watch the following movies please make the time to do it.....they have such a strong message.

The Note
For One More Day

Each aired on the Hallmark channel and I believe will air again. Maybe they'll bring some peace to your lives or give you the nudge to reach out to someone you haven't in a long time.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2007)

Terrible news BT. My thoughts are certainly with you and your friend.  I too had a falling out or drifting apart with a "bestest" friend about 6 years ago. Your post has me thinking of contacting him to see how he's been and open the door for patching things up.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, buckytom, you and Ozzy have Buck's and my prayers for sure.  Everyone's advice has been on target.  Just get to him when you can and, as has already been suggested, see if there is a way he can at least hear your voice.  Just hearing you might be that extra medicine that will give him strength to carry on.

This is the season of miracles and I do, with all my heart, believe in the power of prayer.  Love and hugs for you both.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this, BT. I hope you are able to see your friend tomorrow. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:


> Just a note.......if any of you get a chance to watch the following movies please make the time to do it.....they have such a strong message.
> 
> The Note



Hi, Sizzlin. I think you meant "The Notebook"? You're right, it's a beautiful story.


----------



## Buck (Dec 22, 2007)

I am with you.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 22, 2007)

Buckytom, I will be thinking of you today.  Ozzy sounds like a great guy that anyone would wish to have as friend and buddy.  Take care and the morning will be here before you know it and you will get to see your friend.  

Many hugs, SC


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 22, 2007)

Prayers have been sent, Bless you both.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 22, 2007)

I am praying for Ozzy and for you Buckytom.  I hope you do make it there on time, but please remember that (as someone has already said) a falling-out does not undo all those years of friendship.  It really doesn't even put a crimp in it.  It is actually a very normal part of a life-long friendship.  

Barbara


----------



## Renee Attili (Dec 22, 2007)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{BuckyTom}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
My deepest sympathy for you and your friends family.
Do yourself a favor, go and talk to your friend. Say all the things you are thinking and feeling. Whatever the outcome you will know he knows how you truly feel and how he has effected you and your life. 
May you find your peace.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2007)

thank you very much, everyone.

a friend that went to see him this afternoon called. she said he was rejected from the transplant list as the way it's been presented (they don't do transplants on cases where the damage was done from drug abuse). so they're just gonna pump him full of stuff to get him strong enough to go home. 

the next episode will be his last, however. the doc told him to go directly to the transplant center into the emergency room. as an emergency, they have to attempt a transplant if a heart is available. 

the beauracratic b.s. is unbelievable. he's been clean now for 4 years, but i guess our wonderful, benevolent, judeo-christian based society can find no room for forgiveness in it's day to day operations.

sorry about the rant.

thanks again, everyone. it means a lot to me.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 22, 2007)

Stay strong BT.


----------



## middie (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh man Bucky. That's horrible. I'm so sorry. You definately have my thoughts and prayers buddy. And I'll send them Ozzy's way too.


----------



## Lynan (Dec 23, 2007)

Tom I am so sorry to hear the news about your friend. I am appalled that he has been rejected from the transplant program. It seems a part of the old Hippocratic Oath should be reinstated:

" I shall keep them from harm and injustice" 

Like many things, it too has been changed to suit the times and the people taking that oath. 

I am thinking of you both and pray that there is an intervention of some kind that can help him.

Lyn


----------



## Toots (Dec 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this.  Yeah, the red tape at the hospitals and getting on a transplant list is inane and don't even get me started on the insurance companies. We just went through a ton of hospital/insurance BS when my step-dad died.

Anyway,  I hope you get to visit with your friend and thank him for all of the years of friendship and say what you need to say.   Somone earlier posted that just because you had a falling out doesn't wipe out all those years of friendship and good times, remember that.

I'm so sorry about the turn of events, you and your friends are in my thoughts.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 23, 2007)

A prayer for peace and comfort for Ozzy.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 23, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Sizzlin. I think you meant "The Notebook"? You're right, it's a beautiful story.


 

No I meant "The Note". Its a Hallmark movie. And I found that it airs again on Christmas night.

Note The


----------



## corazon (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this Bucky.  Have you been able to see him?  We are all with you and Ozzy.  Sending you hugs from across the nation.


----------



## QSis (Dec 23, 2007)

That looks good, Sizzlin!  I will tape it, since I'll be at my parents' house.

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## Constance (Dec 23, 2007)

Tom, if there's one thing I've learned in life, it's how to forgive...not only the transgressors, but myself. I'm not talking about anything religious here. I'm just saying that holding anger in our hearts, whether at ourselves or others, is not only a terrible waste of mental energy, but an emotion that can make us sick, physically and/or mentally. 
I hope and pray for the best outcome in this situation, but whatever happens, forgive him, and forgive yourself.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 23, 2007)

Bucky, I'm so sorry that you have to endure this right now.  I'm keeping you and Ozzy in my thoughts.  {hugs}}


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't even know what to say, bt. Having to face the idea of losing someone who was so much a part of your life is just dreadful. And then, to have had a falling out, it must make it doubly hard. But you're on the right track - go and see your friend as soon as you can. Whatever you argued about won't be of any importance. We're all imperfect - that's why we have friends in the first place. They love us warts and all even though they don't have to. It's clear to all of us that your love Ozzy and it will be clear to him, too. BTW, we love you, too, so keep us up on how your friend and you are doing.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for the kind and wise words everyone.

ozzy's still hanging in there. we talked over the phone, but he was unable to speak for long.

he went to the transplant hospital's emergency room last night and was admitted. he's going through a series of tests so they're ready if a heart becomes available.

i'm going to see him tonight. all i can do is hope for a miracle.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is the season to believe in miracles so I'll be hoping for one for Ozzy. I hope your visit gives both of you much joy and peace. Keep us posted, bt.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 26, 2007)

Bucky;  You and me, we are bros too.  And I can tell you from experience that saying you love someone too late hurts for a very long time.  Get to Ozzy and let him know that you and he are forevever freinds and more.  Let him know that whether or not he gets the heart, your freindship will go on from either side of live, mortal, or afterlife.  And let him know that no matter what, you will see each other again, and share good times.

Whatever caused the "falling out" was probably some silliness and is unimportant.  If he was at fault, apologize to him for taking offense and ask for forgiveness.  If you were at fault, make it right, again apologize, and ask for forgiveness.  Talk to your freind.  Let him know that you are his freind.  Be there for him, and for you.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks f-mom and gw.

i'm just trying to stop crying about it. i've never hurt this badly about _anything_ before.

 i feel so bad that i was a coward and cut him out of my life instead of facing this sooner. i'm glad my wife went to see him with my son when he called last summer. at least he got to meet my boy. i owe her for that.

i took for granted that someday we'd be those two old guys in the balcony on the muppet show, watching the world go by and having a laugh.

i will follow all of the advice given here, and let him know how i feel. it sure is a test of your faith, ya know?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 26, 2007)

Good report BT...I'm Glad you gonna get to see him!! All will be well between you two!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

buckytom, try and remember that we have all done things that were cowardly or hurtful or wrong because we are human. It's how we address them that shows our true character. You could have said, wow, I shouldn't have cut this guy out _but_...... Instead, you have opened yourself and faced your mistake and even bared it to the community here. I'd say that makes you a very big man. I'm sure Ozzy has regrets, too, and maybe together, you can both make peace with your own fallibility. For someone facing the uncertainties Ozzy is, that would be a gift beyond measure. I'll be thinking of both of you and waiting to hear about your reunion.
Terry


----------



## QSis (Dec 26, 2007)

buckytom said:


> i took for granted that someday we'd be those two old guys in the balcony on the muppet show, watching the world go by and having a laugh.


 
Orrrrrrrrrrrr like Alan Shore and Denny Crane on their Boston office balcony, sitting in their white leather arm chairs (love those two!)

I knew Ozzy would hang in, Tom!  As Terry said, this is the season for miracles!



Lee


----------



## mikki (Dec 26, 2007)

BT- I'm sure Ozzy understands your feelings when he tried to mend things, even though maybe you weren't speaking, you are best buds. He knows you and how you are, just as you know him and how he is.  Friendships like that don't stop just because your not speaking to each other. You are always in each others hearts,regardless of what you are in each others minds.
When you talk to him don't talk with regret, talk with gratitude. 
Best of luck to the both of you, you'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 26, 2007)

Bucky - I am praying.  I'm so glad he got to meet your son - what a wonderful wife you have, huh?  I've got my arms wrapped around both of you and praying that He is also embracing both of you right now.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 27, 2007)

I just read this report again BT.  Any new reports yet?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2007)

hiya lefse.

i finally got to see him last night. he didn't look as bad as i thought he would, but he couldn't speak for more than a few minutes at a time. he kept fading in and out of consciousness. 
we talked about what happened to our friendship, but it was a little difficult to do it in short bursts. there was a lot to cover. but mostly it was that we were both sorry for having let things go. i think he understands a little better about why i stopped speaking to him, and that i feel terribly about how i handled this. unfortunately, while the basis for our falling out was due to his uncontrolled drug use and other issues, a lot of it had to do with his ex-wife.  he's still in touch with her since her kids (from a previous marriage. ozzy adopted them when they got married) still live with him. also, she lives only a few blocks away. she's a loser of the first sort, so he and his dad (it's his dad's house) did the right thing and had the kids stay with them when she moved out after the divorce.
ozzy's dad is a great guy, like my second dad. he's been the town's boy scout leader for 30+ years, since we were scouts. it's funny; chatting with him last night when ozzy fell asleep was just like we were 12 again, at a scout meeting. somehow the conversation turned into some interesting trivia about john paul jones and the american revolution. i really missed that.

i'm gonna have to deal with the situation with his ex at some point. i hope i don't strangle her. i know i can't directly blame her, but i keep thinking if ozzy had never met her, he'd probasbly wouldn't have gotten back into drugs after he cleaned up the first time in his late 20's.

well, the good news is that ozzy's being tested 9 ways to sunday now, so they can try different treatments to get the old heart to keep going as long as possible, and to be ready if a transplant becomes available.
at least he's much more comfortable. he's still inches from death, but there's still hope.

i'd really like to believe that it's due in part to the love and energy that you all have sent his way. thank you from, umm, the bottom of _my_ heart.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2007)

Bucky... I'm glad that you were able to visit with him.  I'm sure YOUR love and energy helped a lot!  Friendship and love and human touch have great healing powers.

smiles, T


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2007)

BT, sorry I missd this thread earlier.

I feel your heaviness of heart over you friend's situation and your wanting to get to him.  You and he are in our thoughts throughout this time.  You've known him too long for him not to know you are still his brother.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 28, 2007)

Bucky, I'm sorry - you and your friend are on my prayer list, i'm sorry-a big hug coming your way.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 28, 2007)

hey buddy, you are making progress, glad you got to see him and his dad.  Don't do anything rash regarding harvesting a heart, j/k, things will work out as they should.


----------



## QSis (Dec 28, 2007)

Encouraging news, BT!

Thanks again for sharing so much with us!

Lee


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't need to say anything.  You know how I feel about this.  And I know that it hurts to see someone you love take the wrong road (his drug habit) while you are living a better life because you choose to.  I knwo how you wish that he would have followed your example.

I know because I have a son that is walking the wrong road (not drugs thanfully, but the road of irresponibility).  He's not doing many things wrong, but is wasting his life when he could be striving to make it better.  He needs to stop the cigarettes, and the late-night parties with his "bud's".

This of course is nothing compared to the issues your freind has.  But it still allows me a bit of insight, and you know how I love my kids, and so it hurts and is frustrating.  I understand, especially when you freind took custody of the kids, how you could get as mad as a nest of tromped on yellow-jackets.  

The point is, you took the steps to make things right in his time of need.  You are his freind.  You are his example.  You are an example to many of us.  Take care of you.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, gw and qsis, beth, m^2, andy, and pds, thank you, and truely, thank you all!

i just spoke to the oz, and there's bad and good news. the bad news is he's going in for surgery on monday. it's very risky. the good news is he's going to get some device that should supplement his left ventricle that should keep him alive long enough for a transplant.

and he sounded much better today, both physically and spiritually. 



and yes, i wear my hearty on my sleeve. always have, probably always will.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 28, 2007)

buckytom said:


> and yes, i wear my hearty on my sleeve. always have, probably always will.


 
That's a good thing, bucky, really, and it'll be good for your boy to see that, too.

I'm so glad to hear that you went to see Oz and that you've spoken since.  I'm sure it's good for him, and I know it is for you.  It was a brave thing you did, reaching out like that after so long.

Hugs to you, friend.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 28, 2007)

Buckytom, I am so glad you went to visit your old friend. I know you will be there for him during this difficult time. Keeping you and your friend in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 29, 2007)

buckytom said:


> wow, gw and qsis, beth, m^2, andy, and pds, thank you, and truely, thank you all!
> 
> i just spoke to the oz, and there's bad and good news. the bad news is he's going in for surgery on monday. it's very risky. the good news is he's going to get some device that should supplement his left ventricle that should keep him alive long enough for a transplant.
> 
> ...


I see no bad news in your post at all BT!!  All surgery is risky, and this op will probably be quicker and easier than the heart transplant op.  So while there is a big risk here, it is still less than Oz having to undergo a heart transplant op in the condition he is currently in.  It might help him to breathe a lot better too. 

Let's just hope that this op on NYE puts him in a good place for 2008.  All the best for your mate.


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2007)

huh, bucky, I just came around this...
I hope the very best for Ozzy, that he will live another 100years and you will catch up the last years!


----------



## DawnT (Dec 29, 2007)

buckytom,  I'm so sorry I haven't been up-to-date with DC lately.  I am praying for Ozzie and the surgury and his surgeons.  May you and Ozzie have many years to fill with laughter, jokes and good food.  My prayers are with the both of you.  Give Ozzie, his family and re-found bestest friend hugs from me. Love and Faith,  Dawn T   :>)


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2007)

That's good news BT.  Modern medicine science can sometimes work wonders.


----------



## corazon (Dec 30, 2007)

We're thinking of you and Ozzy.  Hope the surgery goes well on Monday.  I'm so glad you got to see him.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 30, 2007)

Bucky; all sounds good.  You have re-connected with Ozzie.  I don't know the guy, but wish I did, and that I could be there to give personal support.  I'm thinking that he's gonna have to join us and track down Mudbug, and raid the pool.

But all kidding aside, you are there for him and that is a great thing for the both of you.  Keep the faith, litterally.  Yes, science is a great thing, but when it fails, miracles still happen.  I've seen them with my own eyes, and have been a party to some.

You're a good man Charlie Br..., uh, I mean BuckyTom.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2008)

ok, the update on ozzy.

last friday the hospital determined that he was moving up the transplant list as he grew closer to death, and his tests came back showing that he's a good candidate. on friday morning, the technician reported that his left ventricle was pretty much shot and she could not even take a measurement.
on monday, the docs installed a left venticular assist device, or essentially a pump. the worry was that the right side would not start back up in conjunction.
the operation went smoothly and was a success, and his heart took off fully functioning right away. his dad says he might be able to take calls by tonight, and have visitors by next monday.

ozzy and i talked every day up until his operation, even early that morning as he was getting prepped. it was like old times, even using our stupid old phone greeting "hey mon!" (from the skit on "in living color", about the west indian guys that put each other down for only working 17 jobs that week.)

he should be able to live for a long while with this pump, and in the mean time is ready for a transplant.

so miracles do happen. thank you all for your prayers, and being part of ozzy's miracle.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 2, 2008)

WooHoo, bt!!! What amazing news! What happens next? Does he stay in the hospital waiting for a heart? Will he be able to go home to wait? I'm so glad to hear he has this new chance. Keep us updated and tell the Oz we're all rootin' for him.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2008)

i don't know all that much, f-mom. he'll be in the hopsital a good while, i'd imagine. they had to crack him open, so that's gotta be at least a coupla weeks. he'll have to live with wires sticking out of his chest for batteries, and probably some kind of telemetry. but he plans to be home asap.

the last thing he said to me is that if he gets the transplant, he'll race me down bear mountain in killington in the winter of 2010. 

i'll really feel bad beating him, ya know...


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 2, 2008)

Start selling tickets to that race BT.  James and I will be there to watch.   

I'm glad things are going well, and I will continue to pray for Ozzy.

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 2, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Start selling tickets to that race BT.  James and I will be there to watch.
> 
> I'm glad things are going well, and I will continue to pray for Ozzy.
> 
> Barbara


I volunteer to take pictures!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear such a great update BT - truly good news!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 2, 2008)

oh bucky, I got chills reading your post...

maybe I'd better check the fire

Hugs to you both, I will be thinking of you all


----------



## Katie H (Jan 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> ok, the update on ozzy.
> 
> last friday the hospital determined that he was moving up the transplant list as he grew closer to death, and his tests came back showing that he's a good candidate. on friday morning, the technician reported that his left ventricle was pretty much shot and she could not even take a measurement.
> on monday, the docs installed a left venticular assist device, or essentially a pump. the worry was that the right side would not start back up in conjunction.
> ...



Wow, bucky, your post brought tears to my eyes.  What good news!!!  Not only do you two have a new year ahead, you've started with a new clean page of your friendship.  How lovely.  Continued love, prayers and support are sent to you both and your families.  Keep us posted.

Oh, start waxing your skis.


----------



## sattie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi BT... reading this whole thread was heart breaking, inspiring, hopeful, and uplifting all at the same time.  Sounds like Ozzy has been given a second chance.  And you have been given some time to make things right (I believe you already have) between you two.  I say make the time that you guys have count.  I understand many of the feelings that you have and know the hurt and regret and frustration that you face in these humbling situations.  I have been there more times than I feel somebody my age should have to face.... but for what it is worth, I have learned some valuable lessons from it all and it is to forgive quickly and gracefully, always to remember to tell someone that you care and what they mean to you, and to unload those regrets as soon as you can.  

My heart is with you BT... I'm sorry that it took me so long to express this to you.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that you and ozzy had been given this gift of time to make amends and put the past behind you. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers and hope and pray he beats your arse in 2010 .


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update Bucky, God has Blessed your best friend and friendship again, this touches all our hearts.  May many Blessing follow.


----------



## DawnT (Jan 2, 2008)

buckytom,  Hooray!!  I hope you two have years - to get on each others nerves, to laugh, to cry, to ski, to do everything you want.  I'm praying for you both.  Dawn T


----------



## QSis (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that everything happens for a reason, BT.

Thank you for sharing the great news with us!

Lee


----------



## Rom (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I'm glad its all good between the two of u and that he is having positive thoughts about the future!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you feel my arm around your shoulder, and the smile on my face?  That's where I am in spirit with you.  I just read the great news.  I know you're smiling.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bilby (Jan 3, 2008)

BT, that is brilliant news!!! Ozzy will feel like a new man so very soon. The amount of energy you get after a transplant is amazing - partly the drugs but also just getting all that good oxygen pumping thru the system again.  Excellent way to start 08!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 4, 2008)

Best of luck to him and to you!  It makes me think about all the friends I lost touch with over the years.  Maybe it's time to look them up.


----------



## mikki (Jan 4, 2008)

Great news BT, I'm glad everything is lookig brighter for Ozzy. Here's to a New Year.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sending a resounding round of applause.
Many good things just may come of 2008.
Keep thinking good thoughts and go over and visit Ozzy.
Hug him for all of us too please Buckster.
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Ozzy}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Buckytom}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## csalt (Jan 6, 2008)

BT , we got home today after 2 weeks with our daughter and grand daughter. It's really made my evening to read your wonderful news. I hope and pray everything continues well in this New Year.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2008)

bucky, I'm really happy for you and your friend that your friendship is back on track.  I'll bet it feels good to be there for him and that he is doing better. 

I wish continued good luck for both of you as he gets a transpklant and continues to improve.


----------

